# gGT 5000 steering



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have an 04 GT 5000 54" mower that I just got, I also have a Simplicity Express. The simplicity will turn on a dime and give change back, but the Craftsman takes my whole acre (not really) to turn. the steering works fine but will not turn very sharp. Is there any hope or is there an adjustment that can be done.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I hate to say it is what it is.. my neighbor has a GT 5000, and his is the same way with no adjustment at all.. Usually Craftsman parts are all fixed joints (Tie rods), etc with no way to adjust them.. But some other member may know of a way to tweek it somehow so hang in there..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 86 GTII - it steers hard as well- actually i found if i run the front tires with a lot of air, it steers easier.

I also searched all over it for grease zerks, took the spindles apart and any other piece that swivels, cleaned and regreased it up - its still steers a bit slow, most likely for the big opposed twin horizontal shaft motor sitting on it .

You could probably put another tie rod setup on it- one that does adjust ( i bot a complete adjustable tie rod setup from Northern tools for a go kart for one of my mod tractors) . An extreme setup would be one from the lawntractor racers- direct steering IF theres no interference with anything under neath.

Direct steering is a plate welded on the steering shaft under the tractor then it uses a rod to attach to one spindle :


directsteer by The Kiddo, on Flickr

Tractors vary - steering setups arent the same in all of them, depends what 'ratio' it was built with.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

guess I am doomed, but thx


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think the travel on the steering sector is not enough is the problem..


----------

